#ubuntu-website 2008-09-01
<qense> hello
<nand> hey
#ubuntu-website 2008-09-02
<Volans> newz2000: Hi, I have read the Gerry's email of yesterday and investigated a little on the automation of the translation
<newz2000> Volans: I've only read the email so far
<Volans> newz2000: sorry I was going out for a while...
<Volans> I have investigated a litte the automatization process for the actual start page
<Volans> and I have found at least 2 way to do the thing done
<newz2000> hey Volans
<newz2000> so what do you think, will we be able to use launchpad for translation?
<Volans> sure, there is  the easiest way (not to beautiful for me) and the better one (little more work)
<newz2000> what make the easiest way less beautiful?
<Volans> the first can be done with html2po and po2html programs, but they put in po file also some strange strings like <strong>text</strong>, etc
<newz2000> oh, I see
<Volans> the second one is to create a single html page with some placeholders and use a script (for example in python) using gettext to put the right text in place of the right placeholder, and do that for all locales
<newz2000> that should be simple enough
<newz2000> will this work even with paragraph-length text?
<Volans> sure, just make some attention when creating the po file with string
<Volans> html2po will generate the default po automatically, in the second case we have to create it manually
<Volans> but is a one-time work
<Volans> after all can be done in a very easiest way
<Volans> ops... I have to go to dinner in a minute... sorry I don't have see the clock
<newz2000> no prob
<newz2000> enjoy, thanks for the research
<Volans> I can find you in 40-60 minutes?
<newz2000> yes, I'll be here
<newz2000> another 4 hours
<Volans> ok, see you later, sorry :)
<thorwil> newz2000: hi! any idea when a decision will be made regarding the countdown banners?
<newz2000> thorwil: good question, my thinking is that since we've got so many good options that we should offer users multiple choices.
<newz2000> I like what you've done, I like all of them actually
<newz2000> I have only one suggestion, and that is to use Ubuntu 8.10 instead of "next ubuntu"
<newz2000> but otherwise I like all of them
<thorwil> ok, cool
<newz2000> for the hands one, what will happen when it's 22 days out?
<thorwil> newz2000: that one simply doesn't scale that far ;)
<newz2000> well, my favorite of yours is the spiral
<thorwil> which also has scalability issues ;)
<newz2000> that one is more easily handled
<newz2000> the dot doesn't need to move every day during the first couple weeks
<newz2000> so the dot near the center will start out red and get closer, or the dot on the outside starts red and goes in?
<thorwil> where i actually think that a countdown earlier than 14 days is a bit silly
<thorwil> goes in
<newz2000> there was some proposed artwork on the art-team list that used a spiral as representation of the ibex horn
<thorwil> that was my inspiration :)
<newz2000> I wondered
<thorwil> was from Kenneth
<newz2000> yeah
<newz2000> who is still tight lipped on the final artwork
<thorwil> seems it's all complicated and hectic
<newz2000> Mark can be challenging to work with regarding art, and he's very particular on this specific subject
<emunkki> back for a while.
<newz2000> thorwil: all of your ideas have merit and can go forward. If you were to ask me which I like the best, I like the spiral
 * newz2000 counts the dots
<newz2000> 16 dots. Hm.
<newz2000> so if we start 30 days out...
<newz2000> you could start out moving a dot every four days, then three, then two, then one each day for the last 7 days or so
<newz2000> I need a piece of paper to work out the pattern, but I think that would work ok
<newz2000> thorwil: do you know about the two special slides?
<thorwil> newz2000: nope
<newz2000> they are "coming soon" (as in today) and "its here"
<newz2000> there needs to be a "day zero" slide for that time on release day while we're getting everything ready to go
<newz2000> then when it releases we want to shout it
<thorwil> good. plenty of time to tackle that
<emunkki> 4,4,3,3,3,2,2,1...
<emunkki> oops, one more 2
<thorwil> newz2000: how do you think about offering the hands only 15 or 20 days in advance and the spiral something close to 16 central dot is meant to be zero, btw)?
<emunkki> 2*4 + 3*3 + 3*2 = 23 days
<emunkki> oops
<newz2000> I don't think I like changing it mid-process
<emunkki> that doesn't make sense afterall
<emunkki> well does, if the last dot is 0 ;)
<newz2000> thorwil: why don't you work out the last two slides, don't spend a lot of time perfecting your slides yet, I'll draw attention to it to a few canonical folks to see if they have any comments
<thorwil> newz2000: ok, i will also think about 2-stage approaches for the counting :)
<newz2000> go for it
<qense> hello
<newz2000> howdy qense!
<Volans> newz2000: back (searching for download and code of google chrome ;))
<newz2000> Volans: let me know if you find it
<newz2000> on a related note, in intrepid epiphany-webkit is available as a package you can install
<Volans> newz2000: today only the windows version will be released
<Volans> for linux: http://gears.google.com/chrome/intl/en/linux.html?hl=en
<Volans> asac have found the code: http://code.google.com/chromium/
<newz2000> oh, I need to ping him. I keep clicking links and they open opera (but they url doesn't open)
<newz2000> no, wait, it's a pidgin prob. not ff
<Volans> LOL
<Volans> and jcastro found this: http://src.chromium.org/svn/trunk/src/chrome/
<newz2000> I'm not sure I'm on board with the "make web apps look like desktop apps" concept.
<newz2000> I'm really ok with web apps looking like web pages
<newz2000> though maybe as they start to be more complex there are greater benefits
<qense> Is here anyone for the Ubuntu Wanted meeting?
<qense> Or am I the only one that turned up?
<Volans> newz2000: I have a good and bad news about Google Chrome compatibility and rendering... what do you want first?
<newz2000> good
<Volans> Google Chrome have the same compatibility issues and rendering of another existing browser
<Volans> the "quite" bad one... that this browser is Safari 3.1
<Volans> :)
<newz2000> that's the good news?
<Volans> http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/webmasters.html
<Volans> newz2000: sorry, I'm playing with the new toy... :) for the start page if you agree on the second option I can start to see and write a simple script that can do the job
<newz2000> yes, do it. Lets get a sample and then have our next meeting
<newz2000> I want to know if the doc team translators are game
<Volans> ok, I will start tomorrow and give you feedback on the work
<newz2000> Volans: ok, but don't kill yourself
<newz2000> beause I want to ensure people will use it before you spend too much time
<newz2000> so proof of concept is good
<Volans> ok
<Volans> newz2000: see what a long user agent Chrome have: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US) AppleWebKit/525.13 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/0.2.149.27 Safari/525.13
<newz2000> well, at least we can easily distinguish it
#ubuntu-website 2008-09-03
<qense> hello
<Ekushey> hello qense
<qense> hi
<vbabiy> newz2000: hey what was the site you had sent me a while aback that had to slider for a menu
<vbabiy> it was black background with gold text
<newz2000> vbabiy: http://digitarald.de/playground/fly-over-background/ is this it?
<newz2000> oh
<newz2000> black and gold
<vbabiy> newz2000: found it
<vbabiy> ubuntustory.com
<newz2000> http://www.ubuntustory.com/
<newz2000> you're too fast
<vbabiy> newz2000: I wanted to try it in google chrom
<vbabiy> chrome
<vbabiy> runs much better in google chrome then firefox
#ubuntu-website 2008-09-04
<qense> hello
<nand> qense: hey!
<nand> sorry I missed the meeting, I happen to start a new job, so it's quite busy over here :)
<qense> OK
<qense> I was the only one there. :S
<qense> I did expect at least someone else.
<nand> hmm...
<qense> You've already done quite some things for the project, I understand your reason. Earning money is important. ;)
<qense> You need to eat something.
<emunkki> Oh?
<emunkki> I stopped eating years ago.
 * nand goes to dinner
<nand> :p
<nand> anyway, I guess we'll have to try again another meeting...
<qense> yeah
 * nand really goes to dinner now
<qense> have a nice dinner!
<qense> (the rev is still 10, my last commit)
<oliver_g_> hi
<oliver_g_> not sure if this is the correct channel, but anyway:
<oliver_g_> do you know a way to give feedback for the wiki?
<oliver_g_> (the one at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<oliver_g_> because every time I use it it's a pain for one reason or another, and maybe it would be useful if people could quickly give short feedback those problems?
<thorwil> newz2000: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/IntrepidCountdownBanners
<thorwil> not sure about the coming_soon hands
 * newz2000 curses intrepid's problem with opening links
<newz2000> thorwil: neat concept
<newz2000> I like C1 and C3 the best for the "it's here" hand logo
<newz2000> but my fav of all is still b4 and c4
<newz2000> thorwil: I showed the banners you and others made inside canonical and the dots have been almost unanimously liked as the fav
<newz2000> still getting feedback though
<newz2000> I like C3 a lot
<newz2000> hey, has anyone seen the feature tour that dell did (in flash) for the inspiron mini? www.dell.com/mini
<thorwil> newz2000: ok, thanks. next up is trying 30 dots then. otherwise counting in stages
<newz2000> thorwil: no need for 30 dots
<newz2000> just don't move one each day at first
<thorwil> newz2000: if the hands shall be offered at all, i will need some time to trace hands for all numbers ...
<thorwil> gotta run
<thorwil> cya!
<newz2000> cya thorwil. thanks!
<Volans> newz2000: Hi, I have a more quick solution for the start page
<newz2000> Volans: ok
<Volans> with some changes to the html of the actual start page
<Volans> (only indentation and thingh like this)
<Volans> we can use very quickly po2html and tidy to create all the html (online AND offline) from a single po file
<newz2000> ah, well, that doesn't seem unreasonable
<Volans> because actually the text of the online version is the same of the offline + the search bar and the right column...
<Volans> if in the future the 2 pages will differ
<Volans> we can use 2 different po files, one for the offline and another for the online version
<newz2000> no, I think they'll grow more similar, just need to exclude links and search from the offline version
<Volans> no problem because po2html use a template html (so for example the english version of the online/offline start page) and the po file to substitute in the template the translated strings
<newz2000> Volans: cool, so what should we do?
<Volans> I want to do some check to be sure that all the text to be translated are recognized by html2po and after just load the po file to launchpad and give it to the documentation team through Rosetta
<Volans> when the translation are done, just download all the translated po files and run a silmple shell script to create all the html files
<Volans> to put on the server for the online version
<newz2000> ok, is there anything I can do to help you?
<Volans> for the offline version I have to see more in depth how the package that contains them work
<Volans> at the moment I don't know... maybe nothing :)
<newz2000> ok, that's fine with me. :-)
<newz2000> But I'm eager to here what's happening
<Volans> you remember if mdke tell us that the offline version should (in case this can help us) be extract to the actual package and put in a separate package?
<newz2000> I don't remember him saying anything about the difference
<newz2000> but the online start page isn't in a package at the moment
<newz2000> slangasek was opposed to a new package if it could be avoided
<Volans> IMHO the online version do not need to be a package, is only for server side... for the offline version see the end of the matt's email of the 07/25 at about 15:38 UTC
<newz2000> Volans: do you know what the subject of the email was?
<Volans> sure: "Re: Ubuntu Start Page proposal"
<Volans> not in the list
<newz2000> oh
<Volans> sorry I should have specify this before :)
<newz2000> yes, on the heals of that email I talked to steve langasek, the ubuntu release manager
<newz2000> he stated he was slightly oposed to a new package if it could be avoided
<Volans> ah ok, in this case I can only see how the actual page is created and do some changes to the package... the only problem is that we are already in freeze for intrepid and this can be a problem
<newz2000> the freeze doesn't strictly apply to the online version of the start page
<newz2000> if we get a process in place for creating both online and offline versions it may not get into intrepid but that's ok, the process is my goal
<Volans> sure, we can make the process and maybe ask matt if he can do something for the offline version that is actually shipped in that package (iirc there are some exceptions to the freeze for the documentation packages)
<newz2000> yes
<Volans> ok newz2000, I will see the actual package to find the simplest way to change the actual package and after I will send all to the list
<newz2000> ok. But really I'd worry about the packaging last (if it were me)
<Volans> ok
<mdke> it's certainly ok to update the offline files. A new package would be out of the question at this stage in the release cycle though
<mdke> there is no UI or string freeze yet, so you can change anything about how stuff looks or reads in the distro
<Volans> Hi mdke :) great news! can you explain me how actually the offline page is inserted into the ubuntu-artwork package?
<mdke> Volans: eh? It's in the ubuntu-docs package
<Volans> sorry... I was looking at the path /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html and this confused me
<newz2000> if you ever forget its line 12 in Config/append
<newz2000> oops
<mdke> Volans: ah. Yeah the path is confusing. but you need to use dpkg -S
<mdke> newz2000: do you have an svg for the ubuntu-docs logo you did for me the other day?
<newz2000> mdke: I can make you one, is it ok for me to convert the type to a path (to help you avoid font problems)?
<Volans> mdke:  sure! sorry for the mistake... you insert the html files directly into the package or there is a sort of branch?
<mdke> newz2000: what format is it in at the moment?
<newz2000> its in svg format, but I need to pull it into a separate file
<newz2000> to avoid giving you a lot of cruft
<newz2000> but if I don't convert the font to a path you'll need the font on your pc, and its non-free
<mdke> Volans: you can find the html files in the source package of ubuntu-docs. Which is also available via bzr here: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-doc/ubuntu-intrepid
<mdke> newz2000: ok, I don't really understand svg, so it if works, sure! Someone else is asking about using it for a new site
<newz2000> ok, sure, just a moment
<Volans> mdke: thanks, I'll look at it
<mdke> newz2000: by the way I've asked the sysadmins to upload that wiki theme as non-default so that we can test it out a bit. But I'm still keen for any thoughts you have on it, if you get the time
<mdke> Volans: ok, send me an email if you have any questions
<Volans> ok thank you
<newz2000> mdke: my virtualbox was broken until today so I'm eager to test it out, hopefully will do tomorrow or maybe yet this evening
<mdke> newz2000: don't you run Ubuntu? grrr
<newz2000> I do, but I keep my web server stuff in vms
<newz2000> so my computer doesn't go slow
<newz2000> I'm running intrepid which is why my virtualbox was broken since 2.6.27 came out
<mdke> aha. Well, a simple substitute is to use the moin-desktop functionality, that's how I've been developing the theme
<mdke> just Ctrl+C when you're done
<newz2000> oh, haven't tried it
<newz2000> are you testing with 1.6.3?
<mdke> you just download a moin tarball and run "moin.py"
<mdke> I think it's 1.6.4 I have, I couldn't find a tarball for 1.6.3
<newz2000> should be fine
<mdke> yeah, I figured
<newz2000> mdke: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mnuzum/tmp/docs-logo.svg
<newz2000> oh
<newz2000> wait, forgot to save as path
<newz2000> mdke: ok, now its ready
<mdke> thanks dude
<Volans> mdke: some locales are with the xx-XX syntax (like index-fi_FI.html), others with the xx syntax (like index-es.html). This means that the po file are respectively fi-FI.po and es.po ?
<mdke> Volans: you mean if po files existed?
<mdke> the files are named like that for some stupid historical reason in relation to the way that they interacted with firefox
<mdke> I'd like to work on removing that for the next release
<Volans> ok, so what syntax do you want to use?
<mdke> for this release, it's too late to introduce po files and that sort of thing, we can only focus on improvements to the page in terms of stylesheet and text
<newz2000> it would be cool if the files could be named the same thing that apache expects, if possible
<mdke> of course, that doesn't stop you from working on a po file toolchain for the next release
<mdke> newz2000: I can't see that we can play around with that, we might break something because of the highly delicate way that the packaging is set up
<newz2000> ok
<mdke> it's really crap, and we need to ditch it, but it's tricky to do at this stage. I'm discussing it with asac and if I make progress that I'll let you guys know
<mdke> I'm not hopeful for intrepid though
<Volans> the po toolchain will be very simple, just one po file for both offline and online start page if the content will remain similar and a simple bash script to automatically create the online files and the offline one (those in /ubuntu-intrepid/browser-startpage/)
<mdke> Volans: as i say, the packaging is really delicate, I really don't think we can try something like that. I have no problem with patches to the css or text, but we're going to struggle to rewrite the toolchain. Leave it with me, I have to go to bed now
<mdke> I'm keen to do it too, but it's september already
<mdke> gnite
<Volans> mdke: I'm not sure to have understand all, but we can also do the same thing only replacing the actual html files with the new ones that will be quite identical... but we can speak about tomorrow or another day, no problem
#ubuntu-website 2008-09-05
<Volans> I have to go now... good night
<qense> hello
<Volans> Hi all, newz2000 I have a question on the start page for you
<newz2000> hey Volans, what's up?
<Volans> newz2000: if you open http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/ and inspect it with firebug or similar
<Volans> there is a tabbed menu <div id="tabs" class="column span-19"> that have an <ul> that have display:none
<newz2000> yes, axed from the final version
<newz2000> but it was a, "I don't think we want those" so I did the display:none to avoid having to re-add them in case "I think" changed
<Volans> html2po recognize also the relative li for the translation... you plan to "publish" it for intrepid or not?
<newz2000> I think its safe to remove, its in version control if we need it back
<Volans> ok, thanks, that's all atm :)
<newz2000> keep the easy questions coming
<newz2000> I love the easy ones
<Volans> LOL
<mpt> "The following page has been changed by https://login.launchpad.net/+id/r3xMw7Y:"
<mpt> ... that's not particularly useful :-/
<newz2000> mpt: where do you see that?
<mpt> a wiki.ubuntu.com e-mail notification
<newz2000> mpt: I'd suggest filing an RT for that
<mpt> ok
<Volans> newz2000: another quick question... in the header div there is a  <h1 class="column span-1">Ubuntu</h1> but the text is not shown, it has a text-indent:-800px;
<Volans> why?
<newz2000> it does, I use image replacement technique
<newz2000> that's basically the alt tag for the ubuntu logo
<newz2000> the text is replaced by the image of the logo
<Volans> what logo? the header have already a background image: http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/images/header.png
<newz2000> right, that's the logo
<Volans> sorry I don't understand... that logo is show only with simple css backgound statement, I don't see any replacement of the <h1> content
<Volans> if I remove the text-indent I see the "Ubuntu" text
<newz2000> right
<newz2000> it's called header iamge replacment
<newz2000> its a CSS technique that removes header text and replaces it with an image
<newz2000> in this case, the image is the ubuntu logo on the brown background
<Volans> but in the CSS the background:#AF6234 url(images/header.png) no-repeat scroll center top; is in the #header class... not referred to the h1 class="column span-1"
<Volans> or I miss something?
<newz2000> http://www.sitepoint.com/article/header-images-css-xhtml/
<newz2000> in a nutshell,
<newz2000> semantic html expresses content
<newz2000> if the image is content then it should be an <img> tag with alt attribute
<newz2000> but in this case, the header image isn't content, its just something to make the page look pretty
<newz2000> but it does contain one bit of important information, the ubuntu logo
<newz2000> so I use the header replacement technique to leave the important content in there (the name of the product, Ubuntu) but without using an img tag.
<emunkki> hello newz2000
<newz2000> hey emunkki
<emunkki> my mouth is burning
<newz2000> go ahead, spit it out. :-)
<emunkki> naah, canät spit, ate chili
<emunkki> *can't
<newz2000> oh, I thought burning because you wanted to chime in on header image replacement
<emunkki> hehe nope actually
<emunkki> hmm
<emunkki> this chili peels my lips
<Volans> newz2000: so is only for indiciazation and/or usability for those that use a screen reader?
<emunkki> nice one
<Volans> Hi emunkki
<emunkki> hi Volans
<newz2000> Volans: I think its more of a technique that makes a page's content more meaninful if you turn off css and javascript (like a search engine sees a page for example)
<Volans> ok, then for search engine indicization
<newz2000> not really, it's a movement called "semantic html"
<newz2000> but it does benefit search engine ranking if done right, but the benefits are far wider (in theory)
<Volans> sure, the bottom <img alt="" src="images/cap-bottom.png"/> is not made with the same technique ;) is the only images with the Heron that I see without css and js
<emunkki> lol, semantic html movement
<newz2000> Volans: yeah, no one cares about what's at the bottom of the page. :-)
<emunkki> lol, code spiders do ;)
<Volans> newz2000: is only for coherence for the rest of the page ;)
<newz2000> yeah, I should have been consistent, but I failed
<emunkki> epic fail :(
<Volans> if you want I can fix that... is a very little change
<newz2000> s/epic/insignificant/
<emunkki> bah ;)
<newz2000> if you like
<emunkki> having rest of the page coded semantically / correct and then having one illogicalness in the end of the page is epic fail
<Volans> newz2000: the css http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/style.css is actually published in some launchpad branch?
<newz2000> Volans: hmm... let me remember. I do have the site in a bzr branch, where did I publish it?
 * newz2000 checks
<Volans> ok, thanks :)
<newz2000> Volans: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~newz/ubuntu-website/start-page
<Volans> newz2000: in order to siplify the strings in the po files I have to use ' instead of " in some html tags attribute. In this case you prefer I change only those that are necessary or for coherence replace all the " with ' ?
<Volans> s/siplify/simplify/
<newz2000> Volans: what ever is simpler
<newz2000> I'm not picky about the quoting used
<Volans> it's the same for me, just to know if you prefer coherence (all with single quote) or even mixed where single quotes are not needed by html2po
<Volans> I have to go now... but all seems work welll
<Volans> bye
#ubuntu-website 2008-09-06
<qense> hello
#ubuntu-website 2008-09-07
<qense> hello
<qense> hello
<mdke> ryanakca: the ~ubuntu-website team is currently bug supervisor for the kubuntu-webite project in Launchpad. Would it make sense to change that to the ~kubuntu-website team? I can't really do anything with kubuntu-website bugmail
<ryanakca> mdke: most likely, I would, but I don't have any powers to change it...
<ryanakca> mdke: who do I poke? Riddell?
<mdke> ryanakca: I'm sure we can find something who can, hang on
<mdke> ryanakca: yes, Riddell
<ryanakca> *nod*, thanks :)
<mdke> :)
<thorwil> newz2000: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/IntrepidCountdownBanners?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=tw_intrepid_countdown_04_spiral.png
<thorwil> newz2000: you are not subscribed to that wiki page, right?
<nand> thorwil: eh, nice countdowns :)
<thorwil> nand: thanks
 * thorwil heads to the shower to be back in a bit
<mdke> wow, beautiful
<nand> like the #2 series, especially the #2C
<mdke> I like #A
<Volans> thorwil: great job! Maybe having 2 series also for K/Xubuntu ?
<mdke> thorwil: but the circling dots may be interpreted as ripping off the Debian logo a little bit, which might cause problems
<Volans> so the users that will put the banner in their site can choose the "theme"
<nand> mdke: this didn't struck me as a debian logo
<mdke> nand: no, it's not identical. But it is close enough that it will strike some people
<nand> well, if it's also some publicity for debian, it's even better :)
<mdke> nand: I don't think that would be a possible effect. But we might get a few debian people complaining
<Volans> also the "hand" series is very good for me
<nand> I don't see why they would complain...
<thorwil> thank you, mdke
<thorwil> leaving out everything where a few people might complain would leave us with a white canvas ^^
<mdke> thorwil: true, but we can also be sensitive to particular issues which affect our community
<thorwil> well, the debian swirl faces the other direction. i wouldn't let them have sole rights to a spiral, anyway ;)
<thorwil> good night!
<ryanakca> Could someone with a pile web browsers help me test a few fixes to the kubuntu.org theme?
#ubuntu-website 2009-08-31
<alitabuger7> newz2000: I hate to bother you again, but its been another week since I was told that they were working on the spreadubuntu.com. I haven't received anything except what I got from Nick Moffitt 10 days ago.
<newz2000> alitabuger7: sorry you're having this delay
<newz2000> most of the team involved w/ that are in the UK
<newz2000> and i'ts a holiday there today
<newz2000> Do you have the RT ticket number still?
<alitabuger7>  7336
<newz2000> alitabuger7: have you logged into rt.ubuntu.com before?
<alitabuger7> no
<newz2000> according to google, the username and password for that site are both ubuntu
<newz2000> if you log in you can then search for that ticket number and you should be able to leave a comment on it
<newz2000> If you do that it will notify the sysadmins. You probably should ask them to raise the priority or give an idea of when it will be done.
<alitabuger7> Ok. I did that now. Thanks.
#ubuntu-website 2009-09-02
<MTeck> newz2000: Any information back yet?
#ubuntu-website 2009-09-04
<thorwil> newz2000: hi! the collaborative countdown banner thing will obviously not happen. have a number of other ideas but also currently a demanding job :)
<newz2000> I nkow what you mean. The collaborative idea was so good I'm sorry I could not help to get it pulled off
<newz2000> I'm a little concerned we're going to get images of a bunch of social koalas meditating in the clouds. :-)
<thorwil> hehe
<newz2000> But who am I to stifle creativity?
<thorwil> newz2000: you're the last i would accuse of that :)
<MadsRH> newz2000: Perhaps people are just waiting for the xsplash and wallpaper to land, so they can create banners that will match. Anyway, that's the reason I haven't submitted anything yet. I guess rugby471's banner will land pretty close, but again who knows ;-)
#ubuntu-website 2009-09-05
<jpds> newz2000: Sent you an email.
#ubuntu-website 2009-09-06
<rugby471> hi guys
<SiDi> hi
<rugby471> can anyone give me feedback on my submission for the karmic countdown banners
<rugby471> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/KarmicCountdownBanners#Andrew%20H%27s%20design
<rugby471> ?
<rugby471> Daviey_ , rime , SiDi ^ it would mean a lot to me
<rugby471> nealmcb: ^ and you too :-)
<nealmcb> rugby471: looks nice and simple - thanks!
<rugby471> thanks
<rugby471> feel free to say bad things as well :-)
<SiDi> i'm not sure i'm the most appropriate person for that :P
<SiDi> It seems a bit too "simple" to me. It's just like the GDM theme
<rugby471> SiDi: the design is based on the GDM theme :-)
<SiDi> Yeah, i noticed :P
<rugby471> SiDi: you say it is too simple, does it need to be more busy then?
<SiDi> I don't really know how to explain what I feel rugby471
<rugby471> ok :-)
<SiDi> it's elegant, but i think it lacks something
<SiDi> it's too "in the bounds" (that probably means nothing :P)
#ubuntu-website 2010-09-06
<popey> Does anyone know exactly what version of drupal fridge.ubuntu.com is running?
<popey> i have a logon but can't get to anything that will tell me
<popey> MUhahahaha I win http://fridge.ubuntu.com/CHANGELOG.txt
#ubuntu-website 2010-09-07
<MTecknology> just found a bug in light-base-theme
<MTecknology> once horizontal scrolling starts, the background breaks
<AlanBell> cjohnston: is this the right place to file bugs against the light theme in wiki.ubuntu.com? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bugs?field.tag=light-wiki they don't seem to be progressing and I can't find the code for the moin theme
<Daviey> mhall119, What else needs doing to your theme branch for summit?
<mhall119> there are some fixes that need to be done, I just haven't been able to get to them
<Daviey> mhall119, Will you have it in hand, or do you want some help?
<mhall119> Daviey: help is always welcome
<Daviey> mhall119, rockin' - do you want to create a todo list - or should i just have a poke?
<mhall119> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/ubuntu_website_theme/+merge/34075 was the merge request, let me find what else he was talking about
<mhall119> the two items ^^^ there need to be fixed in light-django-theme
<mhall119> Daviey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/489753/
<mhall119> if you want to work on those, I'll fix light-django-theme
<Daviey> mhall119, I'm half tempted just to land the damn thing, then have incremental fixes - it's better than what is there atm.
<MTecknology> mhall119: you sure your change fixed that issue?
<cjohnston> AlanBell: I'm not totally sure what the light-wiki tag is for.. just file it against ubuntu-website
<MTecknology> :S I go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ and get redirected to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MinnesotaTeam
<cjohnston> MTecknology: unable to reproduce
<MTecknology> broser cache
<MTecknology> but a very very odd thing to have wound up cached :S
<mhall119> MTecknology: which issue?
<MTecknology> mhall119: width
<MTecknology> mhall119: I thought you thought you were fixing the bug i reported in the django theme but you weren't :P
<stas_> ping newz2000
<stas_> guys did the team choose the banners for meerkat?
<MTecknology> yup
<newz2000> hey newz2000
<newz2000> oops, that's me
<newz2000> hey stas_
<stas_> howdy newz2000 :)
<stas_> i was thinking maybe we can push the new updated banners on facebook, even if they're going to ditch the profile boxes
<stas_> maybe we can get through, and the removal will happen only after october
<newz2000> stas_: I'm willing to give it a shot
<stas_> what are the designs people liked most
<stas_> i saw there are a lot
<newz2000> stas_: I don' tthink they're going to go away, just become less visible
<newz2000> stas_: I'll send an email today
<newz2000> (about winning designs)
<stas_> great, i personally like 4 of them :)
<stas_> but its not me who judges
<mhall119> MTecknology: you mean setting a fixed-width header and footer?
 * stas_ thanks god :)
<stas_> yo newz2000 once you announce the banners, I will update asap the app
<stas_> then we can test it and announce the updates
<newz2000> stas_: ok. Probably want to plan for the end of this week for that...
<stas_> great
<stas_> looking forward
<newz2000> also, this time we'll be using static images
<newz2000> and a cron job that updates a link each day
<stas_> as we did last time :)
<newz2000> pretty similiar to what you and I did with the app engine thing
<stas_> ah, cool, so you find hosting
<newz2000> yes, the canonical sysadmins volunteered
<newz2000> Remember how I told you they wouldn't like our app engine thing? They didn't. ;-)
<stas_> heh, free beer :)
<MTecknology> mhall119: ya, I was thinking you were fixing a bug
<mhall119> MTecknology: the fixed-width fix is just going into loco-directory
#ubuntu-website 2010-09-08
<cjohnston> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> pong
<cjohnston> im guessing the dots thing is a wp thing
<cjohnston> it does look odd
<mhall119> I thought uds.ubuntu.com was using the same WP theme though
<cjohnston> i threw the events link up there since there were initially no links there at all
<cjohnston> good point
<mhall119> did you read my * note on that?
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> when do you want to push a release/
<mhall119> though I still like the idea of having a page that will talk a bit about what kinds of events we have and what we do, and then a link to loco.u.c
<cjohnston> thats cool
<cjohnston> can work on that
<mhall119> I think I'm still supposed to be reviewing something for dholbach
<cjohnston> i just wanted something up there
<cjohnston> ya.. he has one merge request
<cjohnston> the job something or another
<cjohnston> I think theres 4 requests right now
<stas_> mhall119: the uds.u.c theme is not updated, who's in charge of that?
<cjohnston> stas_: ubuntu-fl.org
<cjohnston> look at the dots
<mhall119> stas_: not sure, so the updated WP theme uses larger dot spacing?
<stas_> i knew I changed the bg image
<stas_> let me check
<mhall119> stas_: why did you change it to the larger spacing?
<stas_> hmm, don't remember let me check the log
<mhall119> I'm curious if we should change the other themes to match or what
<cjohnston> I like the little dots better
<stas_> I think the upstream design uses larger dots, and the one with smaller spacing was a custom thingy
<cjohnston> go back to custom ;-)
<stas_> just a sec
<stas_> can't find the reflog for rev I added new bg
<mhall119> www.ubuntu.com uses small spacing
<mhall119> and that's what was in light-base-theme, at least at the time that I made light-django-theme
<newz2000> oh, btw, bad news, Amer didn't work out, we need a replacement for my replacement. :-(
<mhall119> what's that?
<daker> stas_, the spacing is due the "dotted-bg.png" size i think
<stas_> comitted
<stas_> rev 3
<stas_> why amer didn't work out?
<stas_> he quitted?
<newz2000> yes
<stas_> :(
<newz2000> I think he didn't feel like he fit in with our coprorate culture
<newz2000> he wore a suit every day
<jpds> newz2000 is unreplaceable.
<newz2000> (so I hear)
<newz2000> jpds: what's your take on it, do you think that sounds right?
<stas_> newz2000: thats bad for him
<mhall119> stas_: "When you see widely spaced patterns of dots, or outline images and figures, that’s signalling that the content is more engineering-oriented than end-user oriented."
<mhall119> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/308
<mhall119> not sure if that's official, but the only accounting of it I could find
<stas_> mhall119: ok I'll remember that :)
<stas_> mhall119: so who is in charge of the version those wordpress sites are using?
<newz2000> oh, I forgot to email the list about my findings in yesterday's css meeting
<mhall119> BTW, I'm not saying change it back, just wondering the reason for the differences between themes
<mhall119> stas_: I don't know
<mhall119> I thought you were in charge of the WP theme, to be honest
 * newz2000 will email later today
<stas_> mhall119: yep, the code in bzr branch, not on servers :(
<mhall119> cjohnston: you're using the theme from bzr, right?
<cjohnston> dunno mhall119
<mhall119> dunno?
<mhall119> I thought you were doing the ubuntu-fl.org retheme
<cjohnston> dan did it, and im fixing
<cjohnston> stas_: has it been changed back?
<stas_> yep, I replaced the bg
<cjohnston> cool
<stas_> cjohnston: you can delte the tagline and leave only Florida Local Team
<stas_> so it wont wrap
<cjohnston> you mean delete community?
<cjohnston> im confused
<mhall119> I think removing either "Local" or "Team" would be better
<mhall119> "Florida" already implies "Local"
<cjohnston> hows that?
<cjohnston> goes against yo's thoughts.. but oh well
<stas_> http://is.gd/f10hI
<stas_> i mean it wraps ugly
<cjohnston> mhall119: I have to take off.. if dan has questions can you help him?
<cjohnston> stas_: refresh
<cjohnston> mhall119: too
<stas_> yeah cool
<mhall119> cjohnston: sure
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> ill bbl
#ubuntu-website 2010-09-09
<jcastro> Hi, is there anyone who can help us with lp #614590
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 614590 in apturl (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Apturl doesn't work in Google Chrome (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614590
<jcastro> we'd like to use the feature on the ubuntu stackexchange but the browser detection isn't working for a bunch of people
#ubuntu-website 2010-09-10
<MTecknology> newz2000: Anything on the legal stuff? I could really use that info..
<newz2000> MTecknology: no, I haven't heard a bit, let me do some follow up
<MTecknology> mhall119: You around?
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> MTecknology: ack
<MTecknology> mhall119: I was wondering if you have the latest django theme running live somewhere I could see
<mhall119> not at the moment
<MTecknology> I was wondering if you figured out that width bug
<mhall119> which width bug?
<MTecknology> bug 632179
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 632179 in ubuntu-website "light-base-theme has bad background width (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632179
<MTecknology> I'm not so sure light-wiki is an appropriate tag but.. idk
<mhall119> that's on light-base-theme, not light-django-theme.....I'll have to look more into it
<MTecknology> Can I see the light-django-theme online anywhere?
<mhall119> yeah, give me a minute
<MTecknology> frick!
<MTecknology> I just removed a site I need
<mhall119> MTecknology: http://family.ubuntu-fl.org:8001/
<MTecknology> mhall119: yay, at least the django theme doesn't have it - it wound up making its way to the drupal theme
<mhall119> these branches are diverging quite a bit more than I want
<MTecknology> oh... I see why too - it's quite a bit different from the base theme
<mhall119> it shouldn't be all that different from the base theme, and all my css changes have gone into new files
<MTecknology> you and I just said the same thing, huh?
<MTecknology> I mean the widths of things
<mhall119> the header/footer being static width is only done in loco-directory, not light-base-theme
<MTecknology> like in newstyle.css line 191
<mhall119> or light-django-theme for that matter
<mhall119> newstyle.css is loco-directory only
<MTecknology> right
<MTecknology> so the issue is still in the django theme too probably
<mhall119> default.css and django_extras.css are the only ones from light-django-theme
<mhall119> and default.css should be identical to the one in light-base-theme
<MTecknology> mhall119: If you have it up and running anywhere, try to just make the browser smaller than the width of the staqtic width content and then scroll right
<mhall119> MTecknology: http://family.ubuntu-fl.org:8001/ is the latest code for both loco-directory and light-django-theme
<MTecknology> mhall119: but that has a static width for the backgrounds
<mhall119> okay, you want to try a non-static width?
<MTecknology> use firebug, grab header#page-header and change width to 100% - that's what's in light-base-theme
<MTecknology> frick......
<MTecknology> This sucks..... I deleted the website that means the most to me...
<MTecknology> I have the database - but not the website files
<mhall119> yup, I see it
<mhall119> http://family.ubuntu-fl.org:8002/
<MTecknology> I wish I updated backup paths back when I was thinking about it... I really boned myself hard
<mhall119> MTecknology: I hate css
<mhall119> I've tried every combinations of styles I could think of, and I can't make it 100% with a horizontal scroll without breaking the layout under other circumstances
<mhall119> maybe newz2000 or someone better at css than I am can help
<newz2000> what are you trying to do?
<mhall119> oh, wait, maybe...
<mhall119> how supported is the min-width attribute?
<newz2000> not IE
<newz2000> wow, that looks very pretty
<mhall119> what does?
<newz2000> the family.ubuntu-fl theme
<mhall119> alright, well IE can look like crap for all I care
<newz2000> what are you trying to achieve?
<mhall119> newz2000: newz2000 family.ubuntu-fl.org:8001 is loco-directory trunk
<mhall119> :8002 is summit.ubuntu.com trunk
<mhall119> newz2000: when the browser's width is less than 980px, it produces a horizontal scroll
<newz2000> ah, yes, that's the challenge with fixed width
<mhall119> but the body and #page-header element widths match the browser's width
<mhall119> so when you scroll right, the header doesn't extend the full 980px
<newz2000> yeah, I've seen that a "few" times
<mhall119> but setting min-width: 980px on BODY fixes it for browsers than recognize min-width
<MTecknology> mhall119: I'm reading the backlog - min-width doesn't work :(
<MTecknology> it kinda does - but not completely
<mhall119> MTecknology: set it on BODY on default.css line 138
<newz2000> mhall119: what do you want to happen?
<mhall119> newz2000: for the <body> width to always be at least as wide as the page content
<MTecknology> mhall119: min-width 100% on body?
<mhall119> MTecknology: no, min-width: 980px
<MTecknology> mhall119: that'll only work if you're using 980px for everything else though
<MTecknology> I made the drupal one so you can decide the size of the page..
<mhall119> MTecknology: oh...
<mhall119> then make the min-width the same as the page width
<newz2000> that does work
<MTecknology> that can work for width in px but what about setting the width of the page to say 90%
<newz2000> Another option is to not use a combination of fixed/% widths
<mhall119> MTecknology: in that case, I'm not sure
<mhall119> % widths will be relative to the browser's width
<newz2000> no
<newz2000> % widths are relative to container's width
<mhall119> which for <body> is the window, correct?
<newz2000> So you'd want one 90% width container and 100% widths inside
<MTecknology> lemme change the drupal theme to a %
<MTecknology> http://staging.profarius.com/
<MTecknology> 80%
<newz2000> MTecknology: your search box is causing a prob in Chrome
<mhall119> yeah, it's wrapping on small widths
<MTecknology> newz2000: the whole think kinda breaks :(
<newz2000> yeah, this is why I have tended towards fixed width lately
<newz2000> Another option is to do a media query and choose a layout based on the width of the browser window
<MTecknology> I tend to lean that way too.. I just want to make it work nice and pretty for everyone and % was a common request
<newz2000> With a media query you can create a narrow layout and a 980px layout. That way it works in mobiles and desktops.
<MTecknology> what about resizing browser windows?
<newz2000> I think it applies there too, but I'm not confident
<newz2000> I've actually only done this once. :-)
<MTecknology> heh... cool
<MTecknology> if it's less than 800px; then enforce 800px min width
<MTecknology> still going to be a bitch with the % width.. part of the issue is whining if there's horizontal scroll
<MTecknology> I'm half considering saying % width isn't an option.....
<MTecknology> I hate to be a dick to anyone that wants that but at this point I'm pretty frustrated :(
<MTecknology> Did I make him upset? :(
 * newz2000 just did something and accidentally closed irc
<MTecknology> newz2000: oh, I thought you were mad at me and left in anger :(
<newz2000> I'm not even sure what keys I pushed
 * newz2000 meant to alt+tab
<MTecknology> sometimes I alt+tab - and openbox dies
<newz2000> so, ftr, I say forget the % width unless you're really passionate about it
<MTecknology> I have been in the past.. and it worked perfect..
<MTecknology> this new theme is.... not nice to me :P
<newz2000> if you were going to accommodate a different width window I'd say look into mobile friendly width
<MTecknology> ?
<newz2000> I mean that 320px is more important than 840px
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> is that the de facto for itty bitty windows?
 * newz2000 double checks his numbers
<newz2000> yes, 320x480
<MTecknology> alrighty - I'll sit on it in my head for a while and see if I build up the motivation to attack it
<MTecknology> otherwise we can sit with static widths..
<newz2000> yes, I think you're safe with static widths
 * newz2000 won't criticize you at least
<MTecknology> I'm sure there has to be a way to deal with it in a way that's not an ugly horrible hack
<newz2000> yes, there is: don't use a mix of % and px
<MTecknology> there's that too
<mhall119> use tables for layout
 * mhall119 ducks
<MTecknology> lol... that's been an option that's been looking prettier and prettier
<MTecknology> honestly..... I think... at this point.... it might be a good option
 * MTecknology hides
<mhall119> MTecknology: http://giveupandusetables.com/
<MTecknology> mhall119: exactly that
<pleia2> mhall119: haha, nice
<mhall119> okay, I'm off to lunch and the book store
<mhall119> pleia2: are you coming to UDS?  I thought no, but Michelle said you were
<pleia2> mhall119: nope, I have too much going on this fall
<mhall119> darn, had my hopes up and everything
<pleia2> sorry :)
<MTecknology> I want to go someday :(
<mhall119> deadline to apply for sponsorship was 2 days ago...
<mhall119> if you wanted to go, should have filled it out by ten
<mhall119> then
<MTecknology> I wouldn't have time
<mhall119> okay, my stomach is yelling at me, be back later
<MTecknology> hopefully I can find the time at some point in my life :P
<MTecknology> so.. I finally restored this website except for every single image in it
<MTecknology> My finacee is going to be maaaaaaaaaad
<MTecknology> and sad :(
<mhall119> MTecknology: got anything in browser cache?
<mhall119> or maybe http://www.archive.org/web/web.php ?
<MTecknology> mhall119: hm?
<MTecknology> oh!
<MTecknology> nah, there's nothing. :(
<mhall119> oh well
<MTecknology> thanks though
<MTecknology> it's close enough to be accepotable
<MTecknology> mhall119: btw - http://wedding.profarius.com
<mhall119> wow, I'm glad blogs weren't popular when I was getting married
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> I do websites - so it was fun to do :_
<daker> \o/
<mhall119> I did websites when I was getting married, still wouldn't have wanted to blog it
<MTecknology> I enjoyed making it :P   Kim's enjoyed tossing things on there
<MTecknology> mhall119: If I don't figure this out by tonight.. things are moving to a table layout for the background..
<mhall119> +1
<MTecknology> It'll be a 3x4 grid and it's going to take magic for me to change my mind :P
<mhall119> I'm amazed that we're on CSS3, and still they can't make it do what tables do
<MTecknology> part of it is probably some ugly code on my part
<mhall119> yeah, but ugly table code still worked
<MTecknology> I'm not using tables now
<MTecknology> Nowhere actually
<MTecknology> I mean I think I have some ugly css
<mhall119> I meant that even back in the day when I was writing ugly table code, it still worked
<MTecknology> oh, ya
<MTecknology> it's less fragile
<mhall119> it's easier to understand why it's doing what it's doing
<MTecknology> I think for the light-{base,django}-theme the fixed width could work best. I just know how many people have prodded me in the past. Back then it was easy though..
<newz2000> since looking at your stuff earlier I have been browsing with my window narrower than usual. Wow, the web is screwed up like that. :-)
<MTecknology> newz2000: :P indeed
<MTecknology> newz2000: sucksabit?
<newz2000> a bit
<MTecknology> oooh! with tables I only need to asign widths for the top row too... :)
<newz2000> no
<newz2000> don't do that
<MTecknology> no?
<newz2000> a good simple fixed width layout is not hard with css
<MTecknology> right... but dynamic not so much
<newz2000> if in doubt, use a css framework then
<MTecknology> ?
<newz2000> yui is fine
<newz2000> there's a fluid version of 960
<MTecknology> oh..
<newz2000> The one I used on old old Ubuntu (with gold header) was skidoo2
<MTecknology> so instead of converting this theme yet again, drop it and switch to something like 960?
<MTecknology> btw - I already wrote the table :P
<MTecknology> took me almost two minutes
<newz2000> do you want fixed width or fluid?
<MTecknology> both
<MTecknology> 960 isn't bad but it's definitely overkill
<newz2000> in two min you can also write a fluid page template
<newz2000> assuming you want fluid main column with a fixed width nav column on the side
<newz2000> you just nest one div inside the other, set the outer one to something like width:90%;min-width:550px;max-width:960px;margin: 0 auto;
<newz2000> the inner div: float: left; width: 220px;
<MTecknology> I mean the whole inner content being based on either fixed or fluid - then the inside of that is the content with two collapsible sidebars
<newz2000> MTecknology: how much of your theme did you write from scratch?
<MTecknology> ~80% of it
<newz2000> is it some of that 80% that is not working right, or is it the other 20%?
<MTecknology> it's only putting a fluid width on the page that's not working
<MTecknology> if that starts working then I'll be satisfied
<newz2000> MTecknology: are we still looking at http://staging.profarius.com/ as an example?
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> You can check out the source for it bzr branch lp:ubuntu-drupal-theme
<newz2000> I'll just view in the browser, I work better that way
<newz2000> What is the problem?
<newz2000> (we're trying to fix?)
<MTecknology> h on - lemme drop that damned search block
<MTecknology> alrighty, right now the menu doesn't line up with the rest of the page with the % width
<MTecknology> with the static width I run into needing to put a static width on body but that won't work for %
<newz2000> MTecknology: check this: http://awesomescreenshot.com/0e117tg9a
<newz2000> There's a couple probs there
<newz2000> 3 actually
<newz2000> one is the top (orange) nav is piled up on the logo
<newz2000> the other is the gray nav is too narrow to fit the search
<newz2000> and lastly, the page content is cramped but I still have these pretty dotted background borders running down the side
<newz2000> is there more that's wrong?
<MTecknology> the menu and content divs don't line up
<newz2000> MTecknology: what do you mean?
<MTecknology> the left most line in the menu is the left most of that div - it should line up with the white background right below it
<newz2000> MTecknology: are you referring to the orange menu?
<MTecknology> ya
<newz2000> "page 1"
<newz2000> I see from #sidebar-left that there is 10px of white space
<newz2000> if I add 10px left margin to ul.nice-menu then it lines up
<newz2000> not worrying about the search box, it looks like the min-width is 740px
<newz2000> for div.container
<newz2000> so width:80%;min-width:740px
<MTecknology> unless you add more stuff to the menu
<newz2000> right
<newz2000> it's a tricky prob
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> and you know why....
<MTecknology> Back before the community theme everything could be contained inside of one container div
<MTecknology> now that doesn't work because there's three different backgrounds that span the whole width
<newz2000> so make one container and make those other 3 100%
<newz2000> oops, I'm looking at the wrong theme
<newz2000> nah, you'd still need at least 2 containers
<MTecknology> <div style="margin: 0 auto;">Junk</div>
<MTecknology> I think maybe I need to take a break and rewrire my brain a bit - I've been working on the same theme for so long the change in design is just breaking my mind
<newz2000> yeah
<newz2000> that happens
<MTecknology> I want to mimic how I've been doing it.. but that's not really possible anymore.
<MTecknology> I have a meeting pretty quick  here.
 * newz2000 has to write a shell script to do date math
<MTecknology> newz2000: thanks for taking the time to help me. I think I need to get home, get a drink, watch the black screen on my tv (no cable or movies), and mellow, then come back and do something amazing
<MTecknology> ouchy
 * newz2000 will cheat and use python
<MTecknology> lol
<newz2000> have a nice end to your day MTecknology. I will be in Europe next week, so screwy hours
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> you too
#ubuntu-website 2010-09-11
<Viper550> So, will the styles ever be rolled out?
<Viper550> i.e. the forum ones
#ubuntu-website 2010-09-12
<daker> hola
<daker> newz2000, did the light-base-theme follows the guidelines ?
#ubuntu-website 2011-09-05
<AlanBell> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/1257/detail/ someone broke the table headers
<AlanBell> empty <th></th> in the attendees table mhall119 cjohnston nigelb
<nigelb> AlanBell: looking
<mhall119> AlanBell: is it where the attendee's name should be?
<AlanBell> the header of the table has more cells than the data lines
<AlanBell> so yes, the first header cell is empty
<mhall119> huh....
<mhall119> AlanBell: have you filed a bug against that?
<AlanBell> not yet
<mhall119> would you mind?
<AlanBell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/841790
<mhall119> thanks
<daker> mhall119, AlanBell on that cell is the place of the mugshot
<daker> -on
<mhall119> daker: then the table body is off by one
<daker> yep
<AlanBell> ok
<nigelb> cjohnston / newz2000: Do either of you know who to talk to about wiki CSS?
<nigelb> I would really like to see overflow done better for <pre></pre> bits
<mhall119> nigelb: probably newz2000
<nigelb> I'm guessing he's away today.
<nigelb> mhall119: Wait, are you working today?
<mhall119> no
<nigelb> okay :)
<mhall119> and neither is he
<nigelb> yeah, I thought so
<cjohnston> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> mhall119: have you seen the stuff on the egypt team?
<cjohnston> I'm thinking they renamed their team.. ie ~egypt to ~ubuntu-eg
<cjohnston> cause there is no new team in LD
<AlanBell> nigelb: I think I identified exactly what needs doing for pre
<AlanBell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/812337
<nigelb> g39
<nigelb> AlanBell: \o/
<mhall119> cjohnston: then they'll have to merge the old team with the newone in LD
<cjohnston> mhall119: i dont see a new one
<cjohnston> they just renamed the team
<mhall119> I'm not sure how often if checks for new teams, but if it's in ~locoteams it'll be pulled in eventually
<cjohnston> they are saying its been a few days..
<cjohnston> do we repull a team that was just renamed?
<cjohnston> its in lpupdate it appears, which gets updated every 20 minutes
<cjohnston> mhall119: unless the cron still isnt setup right
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~loco-directory-dev/loco-directory/0.2/view/head:/loco_directory/teams/management/commands/lpupdate.py#L60
<mhall119> cjohnston: it's refreshing the blogs, so the cron is definitely running
<mhall119> cjohnston: lpupdate is throwing an error, let me dig a bit
<mhall119> looks like the cache is corrupt again
<cjohnston> wonderful
<cjohnston> can we maybe add something that will clear the cache every few days?
<mhall119> maybe
<cjohnston> or a magical button
<mhall119> I sent an rt, since the US admins have the day off and the EU admins are done for the day already
<cjohnston> someone should be online in the next few hours
<mhall119> oh hell, I want to stay out of the Egypt team controversy
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/egyptlocoteam exists, is that the old team name?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> ubuntu-eg is new
#ubuntu-website 2011-09-06
<daker> newz2000, if i remember correctly, you were asking for something to monitor webpages right ?
<daker> newz2000, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/alertbox/
<joey> mhall119: hi. phones in rooms = yes but they are likely to be conf bridges.   Nice screenshot
<mhall119> joey: okay, we can add a phone number field easily enough, but that won't be considered by the scheduler, just so you know
<joey> mhall119: not needed. There's a separate bug for the phone number stuff
<mhall119> so if only a few rooms have a phone, and you have a meeting that specifically needs one, you'll have to get an admin (marianna or michelle) to manually schedule it in a room with a phone
<mhall119> if all rooms have a phone, then that's not a problem
<nigelb> I feel guilty at not being around :(
<mhall119> you should
<mhall119> :P
 * nigelb needs a new job
<mhall119> you just got a new job
<nigelb> Yeah. But these unstable hours are killing my open source contributions
<nigelb> newz2000: ping
<nigelb> newz2000: can we do something about the wiki's bad wrapping?
<newz2000> nigelb: can you give an example? Is this related to <pre> stuff?
<nigelb> newz2000: Indeed.
<nigelb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/appdevweek1109/MakingYourAppSpeakLanguageswithLaunchpadTranslations
<newz2000> nigelb: does white-space: pre-wrap; provide an acceptable solution? The example you posted is less beautiful but maybe that's workable
<nigelb> newz2000: Yup, it does.
<newz2000> I'll add it to my todo list to get an update pushed out
<nigelb> Great! thanks :)
<cjohnston> mhall119: do you know what the status on getting openid-auth updated?
<cjohnston> and is there a real difference between rt 17731 and 17498?
<mhall119> cjohnston: dunno, I'll have to check on them later
<cjohnston> mind if i start checking into 17731?
<cjohnston> sorry.. its actually 17810 and 17498.
<cjohnston> mhall119: is it in a ppa somewhere that I can install it locally?
<mhall119> hmm, I don't know if the ISD PPA is public
<mhall119> nope, it's not
<mhall119> you can build it from the branch though
<mhall119> or just put the branch into your PYTHONPATH
<cjohnston> that sounds hard
<mhall119> I could make it easier by putting it in the Makefile
<cjohnston> the one that i dont use?
<cjohnston> james_w: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/security-o-apparmor-dbus  any idea what can be done to fix status complaining about the milestone target of later?
<james_w> no, not currently
<cjohnston> uggh.. ok
#ubuntu-website 2011-09-07
<nigelb> mpt: I've concluded its more productive just looking at the bugs you've filed against LP ;)
<mpt> nigelb, than? :-)
<nigelb> Most often they are the bugs I want to see fixed as well
<mpt> ah
<nigelb> Than scrolling throught the bugs to find something that looks irritating to me ;)
#ubuntu-website 2011-09-08
<Ronnie> mhall119, cjohnston: are there any strange database problems in LD? a few weeks ago one of our events was duplicated and nobody (as far as we know) created the copy. Today i got a mail that all the agenda items in http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-nl/143/detail/ have been duplicated. Any ideas why?
<nigelb> Ronnie: We had some database inconsistencies
<nigelb> We lost some data and mhall119 put them back into LD again.
<Ronnie> nigelb: do you know when mhall119 did put them back?
<nigelb> err, before we went live with the blog changes
<Ronnie> the duplicates are from @ Tue, 30 Aug. 2011 19:36 UTC
<Ronnie> thats 10 days ago
<mhall119> Ronnie: that sounds about right
<mhall119> Ronnie: I sent an email out to loco-contacts mailing list about the issues
<mhall119> they were also discussed quite a bit in here, I'm surprised you missed them
<Ronnie> mhall119: great. it was just a one time issue, so there will be no new duplicates?
<nigelb> well...
<nigelb> technically we're supposed to moving servers again
<nigelb> back to the "new" server.
<Ronnie> im not very much online anymore since i moved in my new home
<nigelb> Ideally, we should not lose data,  but we did last time.
<nigelb> Hopefully there will not be a repeat :)
<mhall119> Ronnie: I believe the last time was due to human error, which will *hopefully* not happen again
<Ronnie> i know, no garuantees given, but glad its a human error, and not some strange behaviour of the code ;)
<nigelb> Ronnie: We moved from one machien to another and back.
<nigelb> mhall119 and I think the data from the new machine was not movd back.
<mhall119> yeah, we spent about a week on the new machine, and it's that time period's data that went missing after they moved us back
<pleia2> newz2000: is there a countdown banner contest for Oneiric? (one of the guys in my loco who designed one of the chosen ones for Natty is looking, but there is no Oneiric wiki page)
<pleia2> didn't see anything in the mailing list archives
<newz2000> pleia2: hi, sorry, I'm out of the loop this time around. I think you should e-mail the mailing list. Alejandra or Ellen will have to reply, neither are here.
<pleia2> newz2000: ok, will do! thanks :)
<daker> mhall119, cjohnston, nigelb  are you going to UDS ?
<nigelb> daker: I'm not
<nigelb> daker: mhall119 and cjohnston are almost in the same city as UDS, so they will be.
<nigelb> daker: Are you going? :)
<mhall119> yeah, cjohnston and I will be there
<daker> nigelb, no
<mhall119> I'm kind of obligates
<mhall119> obligated
<mhall119> but I'd have gone anyway
<nigelb> daker: Did you apply?
<nigelb> mhall119: :)
<nigelb> mhall119: You're not going to UDS
<nigelb> You're going to ISD sprint
<nigelb> which jsut happens to be colocated :P
<mhall119> true
<mhall119> but I'll attend some sessions at least
<nigelb> mhall119: Can you convince cjohnston to give a summit lightning talk?
<nigelb> There are bits you can talk about :P
<mhall119> probably not
<nigelb> (excerpts from Scott :P)
<mhall119> huh?
<nigelb> You know the original author of summit right?
<mhall119> I know who it is
<mhall119> I don't know him personally
<nigelb> heh, He replied to me on twitter why it sucked D
<nigelb> :D
<daker> nigelb, no :/
<nigelb> daker: You should apply next time!
<daker> nigelb, will do that next time
<mhall119> next one will be in Europe, so not as far for you
<nigelb> Yeah, it'd be awesome to have all of us in one place :)
#ubuntu-website 2011-09-09
<cjohnston> nigelb: why do you want me to give a lightning talk so bad
<nigelb> cjohnston: No, I want someone to give a lighting talk, Its either you or Mike. BUt if you don't want to do its, its fine
<cjohnston> why
<nigelb> The original intent was to show that we did put into summit during times that UDS is not happening ;)
<cjohnston> the question wasnt me, the question was the talk
<cjohnston> you mean like the work we have done between uds-o and uds-p?
<nigelb> yep
<cjohnston> on that rt, i think we want to try to get it moved to a deadline of sooner than 10-1
<mhall119> nigelb: cjohnston: Ronnie: daker: I'm starting to put together a list of technologies for web developers in Ubuntu, please add whatever you can think of to the list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebDevelopers
<mhall119> newz2000: ^^
<mhall119> I'm thinking of leaving out the community and services sections, as they're really only specific to people making ubuntu-related websites
<newz2000> I was working on some CSS3 stuff last night and said to myself, This should really be in version control.
<newz2000> You'll never guess what happened next.
 * newz2000 now really wishes it was in version control
<mhall119> you accidentally deleted it all?
<mhall119> lol
<newz2000> not all
<newz2000> but I deleted something and now it's foobar'd
<mhall119> that's always how it goes
 * newz2000 would love to be able to do bzr diff to see what changed
<mhall119> it's almost worth it ot make a script that use inotify and convert any new directory under ~/projects into a bzr branch, and do bzr commit on every save
<daker> mhall119, ok
<nigelb> newz2000: use an etherpad!
<nigelb> oh, wait
<nigelb> css3.
<nigelb> Hah. version controll++
<nigelb> newz2000: Were you able to fix that wrapping?
<cjohnston> mhall119: when do you think you can push a new summit release
<mhall119> cjohnston: from trunk?
<nigelb> Did we at some point merge into trunk from the stable branch?
<mhall119> yes
<nigelb> Excellent.
<cjohnston> yes
<mhall119> yeah, trunk isn't missing anything from 1.x
<cjohnston> afaik trunk is stable too
<mhall119> yeah, but it has the migration history cleared, so it'll be a non-trivial deployment
<cjohnston> so we need to get it done so we have plenty of time to fix any issues that may arrise
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> find me an extra 3 hours
<cjohnston> 0000 - 0300 tomorrow morning
<mhall119> I'll be sleeping
<cjohnston> no you wont.. thats why itll be extra
<mhall119> :P
<nigelb> mhall119: We can arrange an alarm with your kids if you wish :P
<nigelb> That seems to be how you're waking up these days :P
<mhall119> nigelb: my kids will both be at a sleepover tonight, so you can set an alarm with them all you want :)
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> mhall119: well played
<cjohnston> i still know where you live
<newz2000> nigelb: still on my todo list
<nigelb> newz2000: can I help in anyway?
<nigelb> Is the code around that I could give you an MP?
<newz2000> let me look
<newz2000> nigelb: lp:~newz/+junk/light-wiki/ (I think)
<nigelb> newz2000: gah, can't MP to +junk :(
<newz2000> nigelb: let me look and see if it's elsewhere
<nigelb> okay :)
<newz2000> (it should be)
<newz2000> nigelb: try this: lp:~newz/canonical-webmonkeys/light-wiki-theme
<nigelb> aha
<newz2000> I'll set that up so that we can push properly
<newz2000> nigelb: ok, I've made it a series now: lp:canonical-webmonkeys/light-wiki-theme
<nigelb> oh, excellent.
<nigelb> let me get you that MP.
#ubuntu-website 2012-09-04
<cjohnston> steveedwards: howdy
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Hey.
<cjohnston> steveedwards: did you get the file I shared with you
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Yup, I've got it.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Thanks.
<cjohnston> Does what I did make sense.. and my/ mhall119's comments?
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Yup. It's an interesting idea. Let me share it with the rest of the team.
<cjohnston> sure
<cjohnston> it is pretty similar to what it is now, just hopefully prettier and more code friendly than the horrible thing that we currently have
#ubuntu-website 2012-09-05
<cjohnston> daker: mhall119 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1187424/
<daker> will read that
#ubuntu-website 2012-09-06
<cjohnston> steveedwards: have you gotten any feedback from the team?
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Hey. Not yet. Things are a little hectic at the minute.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: I'll get back to you ASAP.
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> mhall119: can you please ack https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/sso-req/+merge/123143
<cjohnston> daker: if you apply ^ to ltp, then the boxes will be checked by default, but the user will stil be able to uncheck.. the hope is that it will decrease the number of bugs filed due to login issues.. we should probably figure out a more helpful message of check the boxes! you probably also want to add teams to it
<daker> cjohnston: thanks :)
<pleia2> daker: have a chance to review my blog post?
<pleia2> (haha, this is what you get for talking!)
<daker> pleia2: the instructions are ok, but as i told you, i am working on vagrant right now(plan B), all most finished, and if you want to publish the post just do it
<pleia2> daker: well, I wasn't sure if you were planning on doing vagrant now or some future plan far in the future :) so I figured we could get the post out so you could work with people this weekend
<pleia2> but I'll do whatever you think is best, I can hold of if you would rather
<daker> if you can wait til tomorrow morning it would be excelent :)
<pleia2> sure :)
<daker> thank u
#ubuntu-website 2012-09-07
<daker> yo cjohnston
<cjohnston> whats up daker
<daker> like this : OPENID_SREG_REQUIRED_FIELDS = ['fullname', 'email', 'nickname', 'teams'] ?
<cjohnston> I don't think fullname is needed, but I believe so
<cjohnston> nigelb: ping
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/sso-req/+merge/123143
<daker> cjohnston: http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=6662
<daker> mhall119: ^
<cjohnston> sweet
<cjohnston> daker: I hate API's ;-)
<daker> well the design of API's is really an important thing
<cjohnston> daker: I'm sure mine is horrible, since it doesn't work
<daker> cjohnston: http://blip.tv/pycon-us-videos-2009-2010-2011/pycon-2011-api-design-lessons-learned-4901258
#ubuntu-website 2012-09-08
<nigelb> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> tarmac is dead
<nigelb> long live tarmac!
<nigelb> It's not dead.
<cjohnston> nigelb: then why are MPs not being merged
<nigelb> Most probably? self approval.
<cjohnston> self approval has worked in the past
<nigelb> something's probably wrong with the cron. running it manually seems to work.
<cjohnston> so tarmac is dead is valid
<nigelb> cjohnston: invalid.
<nigelb> it's exaggeration
<cjohnston> its heartbeat stopped
<daker> hi
<cjohnston> hey daker
<cjohnston> anything good going on this weekend daker ?
<daker> cjohnston: yes
 * cjohnston is going to spend his weekend writing api's
<cjohnston> and trying to learn Vi
<daker> api for what ?
<cjohnston> a project I'm working on
<pleia2> cjohnston: the text editor? vimtutor is nice
<pleia2> (well, it's vim rather than vi, but most distros alias them anyway)
<cjohnston> thats what I'm doing right now..
<pleia2> ah cool
<pleia2> just remember: step away from the arrow keys :)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> hjkl
<pleia2> :)
<daker> hi :)
<daker> Sublime Text 2 is my favorite :)
<daker> cjohnston: pleia2 mhall119 http://i.imgur.com/geJhv.png
<cjohnston> Good thing that the admin is attending :-P
<cjohnston> [B[A[B[A[B[A[B
<cjohnston> uggh
<daker> hhhh
#ubuntu-website 2012-09-09
<cjohnston> nigelb: tarmac still isnt working?
#ubuntu-website 2013-09-06
<m4k> Who made the ubuntu online tour
<m4k> Helooo
<peterm-ubuntu> m4k at http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/ ?
<m4k> Yes
<peterm-ubuntu> the canonical web team did… Ant Dillon
<peterm-ubuntu> why>?
<m4k> I want create like that one
<peterm-ubuntu> I think this is the code https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-online-tour
<peterm-ubuntu> ant is on holiday for 3 weeks
<peterm-ubuntu> m4k ^
<m4k> Ok
#ubuntu-website 2015-09-02
<jose> hey daker, mind giving an old MP some love when you've got some time? :)
<jose> https://code.launchpad.net/~jose/summit/1197855-fix/+merge/178679
#ubuntu-website 2018-09-03
<aaron7> Aⅼlah is ԁοіng
<andries24> Aⅼlah iѕ dⲟinɡ
<tomreyn> hi
<tomreyn> i noticed there is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bugs and https://github.com/canonical-websites/www.ubuntu.com/issues - when to use which?
<tomreyn> part of why i'm asking is that i filed https://github.com/canonical-websites/www.ubuntu.com/issues/3945 a week ago and it didn't get a response, yet (which can be fine, i'd just assumed it'd be considered to be more important)
<Guest99342> Ꭺlⅼаh is dഠⅰng
<jack35> Aⅼⅼaһ iѕ ԁoing
<todevil> Allah is doⅰnɡ
<duoi3> Allah ⅰs doiᥒɡ
<Patrick11> Aⅼlaһ is doіnɡ
<Patrick11> s∪ᥒ iѕ nοt doіᥒɡ Aⅼlɑh іs ⅾοing
<Patrick11> mοഠn іs ᥒοt dοⅰng Aⅼⅼah iѕ dоinɡ
<Patrick11> stɑrs arе not ԁഠⅰnɡ Aⅼⅼɑh is dοiᥒɡ
<Patrick11> рⅼanetѕ arе ᥒot ⅾоiᥒɡ Αlⅼаһ is ԁοіᥒɡ
<Patrick11> ɡɑlaxiеѕ аre ᥒot doing Allah is dοing
<Patrick11> oϲeɑns arе nⲟt ⅾoiᥒg Ꭺlⅼɑh is ԁοing
<Patrick11> moᥙntɑinѕ arᥱ nοt ⅾοіᥒɡ Alⅼah іs dоing
<Patrick11> treeѕ arе nοt doіᥒɡ Αⅼlah is ԁoing
<Patrick11> mഠⅿ iѕ not dⲟinɡ Allah is dοⅰᥒg
<Patrick11> dɑd is ᥒot ԁοiᥒɡ Allɑһ іѕ dⲟіnɡ
<Patrick11> boѕѕ iѕ not ԁഠіnɡ Aⅼⅼah is ԁoing
<Patrick11> jοb іѕ not doіnɡ Aⅼlаһ ⅰѕ ԁoiᥒɡ
<Patrick11> ԁolⅼar іs ᥒⲟt doіng Aⅼlаh is doіng
<Patrick11> degreе is not ԁoing Ꭺlⅼɑh іs ⅾоing
<Patrick11> mеdіcⅰne іs not doiᥒg Allaһ іs ⅾⲟiᥒɡ
<Patrick11> cuѕtⲟmerѕ are nоt doⅰng Allaһ is doinɡ
<Patrick11> ỿഠᥙ сɑn ᥒοt get ɑ ϳob withοut the pеrmіssіⲟn оf alⅼah
<Patrick11> ỿou can not get ⅿarrⅰed ᴡitһout tһe perⅿⅰѕsіഠn of ɑⅼⅼɑһ
<Patrick11> ᥒⲟboԁу caᥒ gᥱt ɑnɡry at you wіtho∪t thᥱ pеrmisѕion of аllɑһ
<Patrick11> ⅼіght iѕ ᥒоt dοiᥒg Allɑh is ⅾഠiᥒg
<Patrick11> fаᥒ ⅰѕ ᥒоt ԁoinɡ Αⅼⅼaһ iѕ doiᥒg
<Patrick11> bᥙsіᥒessеѕѕ ɑrе not dοing Alⅼаh іѕ doiᥒɡ
<Patrick11> аmеrⅰϲ ⅰѕ ᥒot doing Alⅼah is dⲟing
<Patrick11> аmerⅰⅽɑ is ᥒοt ⅾоinɡ Αⅼⅼah іѕ ԁoiᥒɡ
<Patrick11> firᥱ can nⲟt b∪rn withοut tһᥱ permіѕsiοᥒ of ɑllɑh
<Patrick11> kᥒіfе can nοt c∪t ᴡⅰthout tһе perⅿⅰsѕioᥒ of aⅼⅼah
<Patrick11> fiⅼᥱsуѕtem ԁоeѕ not write ᴡitһout реrmіѕѕⅰon οf аlⅼɑh
<Patrick11> rᥙlᥱrs are nоt ⅾoiᥒg Ꭺⅼⅼah is doiᥒɡ
<Patrick11> ɡοverᥒⅿentѕ ɑre not doing Allaһ ⅰs dοiᥒg
<Patrick11> ѕleᥱp іs not doinɡ Αⅼlah is dοіng
<Patrick11> һungᥱr іѕ not doing Alⅼɑh is ԁοing
<Patrick11> fooԁ dοes not takе awaу thе һᥙᥒgᥱr Αllɑһ takеѕ аwaу thᥱ һᥙnger
<Patrick11> ᴡatеr ԁoeѕ not takе aᴡɑy thе thⅰrѕt Allаh takes awaỿ the tһirѕt
<Patrick11> seᥱⅰnɡ iѕ not ԁⲟinɡ Alⅼɑһ іs ԁοing
<Patrick11> heɑrinɡ іs nⲟt ԁoiᥒg Alⅼɑh іs dഠⅰnɡ
<Patrick11> seasons arᥱ ᥒot ԁοіᥒg Αⅼlаһ is doiᥒg
<Patrick11> wᥱɑthеr іs ᥒοt doіᥒg Ꭺlⅼaһ is doing
<Patrick11> humans ɑrᥱ ᥒⲟt dഠing Aⅼⅼaһ is doiᥒɡ
<Patrick11> anⅰⅿаlѕ are not doiᥒg Alⅼah іs ⅾoiᥒg
<Patrick11> the bеst aⅿⲟngѕt you are thоsᥱ who ⅼearn аnd teacһ qurɑn
<Patrick11> oᥒе lettᥱr read froⅿ bⲟok οf Αⅼlah aⅿഠᥙntѕ tο ഠne gooԁ deed aᥒd Аⅼlah multiрⅼiᥱs oᥒe gഠod dееd tᥱᥒ tіmеs
<Patrick11> heartѕ gеt rustᥱd aѕ doᥱs iron with watᥱr to remοvе ruѕt frഠⅿ һeart rеcitatⅰon ⲟf Quran anԁ reⅿemberаnϲe of deatһ
<Patrick11> heart iѕ ⅼⅰkеned to a ⅿirrഠr
<Patrick11> ᴡhᥱn a perѕon commits ⲟᥒе ѕiᥒ a bⅼɑϲk ⅾot ѕᥙѕtаiᥒѕ thᥱ һeart
<Patrick11> tо aсcᥱpt Ιѕlam ѕɑу that i bеar ᴡitᥒеss tһɑt therе is nο dеitу wοrthу οf wоrshiр еxcept Aⅼⅼaһ ɑnԁ Muhaⅿmаd pеаce be uроᥒ һiⅿ is һiѕ ѕla∨e aᥒdmеѕsеnger
<Pilfers> Aⅼⅼɑh is ⅾoіᥒg
#ubuntu-website 2018-09-04
<this> Aⅼlɑh is dഠiᥒg
<theaetetus> Allɑh is dоiᥒg
<theaetetus> sᥙn ⅰs nοt dοing Αllɑһ іs dⲟing
<theaetetus> moon is ᥒot ԁoinɡ Ꭺlⅼah іs doing
<Guest44607> Alⅼah іs doing
<marig> Alⅼah iѕ dഠing
<fibo_mach19> Alⅼah іs ԁoinɡ
<ensyde> Aⅼⅼah is ⅾⲟing
<ozymandias1> Αⅼlah іs ⅾoing
<ozymandias1> ѕuᥒ iѕ not doing Αⅼⅼɑһ is doiᥒg
<ozymandias1> ⅿⲟоn ⅰs ᥒot doiᥒg Allɑһ іѕ doіᥒɡ
<xerox1236> Allаһ ⅰѕ doinɡ
#ubuntu-website 2018-09-05
<wraeth16> Alⅼаһ іs dⲟіng
